# My poodle hates being groomed



## suey 61 (27 April 2015)

I have a 7 year old miniture poodle that hates being groomed tried all sorts to make him stand still . Iv had him for 2 years in sept he was rehomed by us he is fantastic in any other way dose tricks high fives so loving aswell .Our dog groomer calls him fidgit we have to have him shaved because he hates being brushed and his fur goes luggy .Anyone got any ideas to help me with this problem .


----------



## Bellasophia (27 April 2015)

Hi suey.....I'm on my third standard poodle so hope I can help.
Tips I'd suggest are..
Bath regularly and condition really well..this will help his fur to be easier to brush.
Use a soft slicker brunch to start,often called a cocker slicker it is better tolerated than a harder pinned one.
If you brush gently and follow with a metal greyhound comb,every day,the dog will take less time to do and stay tangle free.if I miss one day I can add more than ten minutes to a brush out.
Praise and treat well at the end...
I like to put the dog on a table,even just to brush as it is more formal and the dog learns it is something you expect him to do.on the floor he has more control.
Keep at it,even in short bursts...they are so clever he will come to like his grooms if he knows he won't be hurt(because little and often will keep him mat free). Keep his coat short until he improves as this also will help keep the job simpler and less chance of forming knots.


----------



## suey 61 (27 April 2015)

Bellasophia said:



			Hi suey.....I'm on my third standard poodle so hope I can help.
Tips I'd suggest are..
Bath regularly and condition really well..this will help his fur to be easier to brush.
Use a soft slicker brunch to start,often called a cocker slicker it is better tolerated than a harder pinned one.
If you brush gently and follow with a metal greyhound comb,every day,the dog will take less time to do and stay tangle free.if I miss one day I can add more than ten minutes to a brush out.
Praise and treat well at the end...
I like to put the dog on a table,even just to brush as it is more formal and the dog learns it is something you expect him to do.on the floor he has more control.
Keep at it,even in short bursts...they are so clever he will come to like his grooms if he knows he won't be hurt(because little and often will keep him mat free). Keep his coat short until he improves as this also will help keep the job simpler and less chance of forming knots.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for your reply well as for the table i use my garden table for him to stand on iv tried the treat thing do a little give a treat i do use a slicker brush but will try a cocker slicker iv tried using a softer brush aswell i have got a steel comb one with the large teeth and smaller teeth .i do bath him maybe i will condition more i will give anything a try he is our first poodle i love him such a good dog great with everyone . Poodles make great family dogs id reccomend them to everyone Thanks again for your advice i will give it a try .


----------



## Amymay (27 April 2015)

I always give my dog (bichon) something to chew whilst I'm grooming (to distract her) - at the moment it's an old hair brush.

I'd also second a really good conditioner. Daisy is a real mud fiend. But her coat is easily brushed out because I keep it well conditioned.


----------



## Bellasophia (28 April 2015)

Honestly,without a conditioner I could not get through my latest dogs coat..he is from Sweden and I e never had such a thick coat on a poodle.
The Pantene silk range...conditioner...leave in five mins minimum before rinsing out.
Don't forget the detangling spray if he has difficult areas...they contain silicone which helps the brush and  comb slide through.


----------



## suey 61 (28 April 2015)

Thanks for your reply i will try a good conditioner next bath time .I tried the trying to keep him busy way didn't work lol


----------



## suey 61 (28 April 2015)

Bellasophia said:



			Honestly,without a conditioner I could not get through my latest dogs coat..he is from Sweden and I e never had such a thick coat on a poodle.
The Pantene silk range...conditioner...leave in five mins minimum before rinsing out.
Don't forget the detangling spray if he has difficult areas...they contain silicone which helps the brush and  comb slide through.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Benji has quite a thick coat aswell i don't know about your poodle but mine hates having his feet touched he's ok giving a paw but wont let you hold it pulls it away just wonder if it's a poodle thing or just my dog . I will give him a good condition next bath time i will try what you reccomended  see if that helps .


----------



## Amymay (28 April 2015)

No, Daisy's not keen on her legs or paws being brushed. Tough! I just hold it until she gives in


----------



## Tobiano (28 April 2015)

have been reading with avid interest, as my cockapoo really does not like being groomed either.  I have managed to train her to be ok with being bathed, as she now knows she will get some grated cheese at the end!  Havent worked out how to convert this to the grooming situation though, although the table idea sounds a good one.  My daughter has read somewhere that coconut oil is good for the coat so she has put some of this on - wonder if this would work as a conditioner?


----------



## suey 61 (28 April 2015)

Tobiano said:



			have been reading with avid interest, as my cockapoo really does not like being groomed either.  I have managed to train her to be ok with being bathed, as she now knows she will get some grated cheese at the end!  Havent worked out how to convert this to the grooming situation though, although the table idea sounds a good one.  My daughter has read somewhere that coconut oil is good for the coat so she has put some of this on - wonder if this would work as a conditioner?
		
Click to expand...

Hi iv heard alot about coconut oil not so much on dogs on humans but if it's ok to use give it a try maybe in small amounts if its greasy. let me know how it goes mines ok in the bath it's just the grooming he doesn't like funny dogs .


----------



## suey 61 (28 April 2015)

funny i wonder why some dogs don't mind and others do iv seen these grooming demos on youtube and the poor dog gets pulled all over the place and don't bat an eye lid can't see mine ever doing that like i said before his groomer calls him fidget because he wont stand still how she ever gets him to look like he does when he been for his pamper i'll never know lol .


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 April 2015)

suey 61 said:



			funny i wonder why some dogs don't mind and others do iv seen these grooming demos on youtube and the poor dog gets pulled all over the place and don't bat an eye lid can't see mine ever doing that like i said before his groomer calls him fidget because he wont stand still how she ever gets him to look like he does when he been for his pamper i'll never know lol .
		
Click to expand...


Ive also seen some horrific grooming demos, I know what you mean.  There are some great groomers and some not so much. This is why I'd tell anyone shopping round for a groomer to not let price dictate where you go. Ask questions, stop in unannounced to make your queries (though don't do this when you own dog is in being groomed as you might be handed back an unfinished pooch.

Why do some mind and some not?  It's down to dog personality but more importantly it's down to early training.  I find that dogs that come from a very young age for introductory grooms before they need much done are by far happier dogs to be groomed than those who's owners drag them in at 1 year old and desperate for a shaving off!

Some dogs are better for the groomer than they are the owners.  One of my own dogs is this way.  My poodles however stand like statues.


----------



## suey 61 (29 April 2015)

PucciNPoni said:



			Ive also seen some horrific grooming demos, I know what you mean.  There are some great groomers and some not so much. This is why I'd tell anyone shopping round for a groomer to not let price dictate where you go. Ask questions, stop in unannounced to make your queries (though don't do this when you own dog is in being groomed as you might be handed back an unfinished pooch.

Why do some mind and some not?  It's down to dog personality but more importantly it's down to early training.  I find that dogs that come from a very young age for introductory grooms before they need much done are by far happier dogs to be groomed than those who's owners drag them in at 1 year old and desperate for a shaving off!

Some dogs are better for the groomer than they are the owners.  One of my own dogs is this way.  My poodles however stand like statues.
		
Click to expand...

Hi you must be one of the lucky ones for your dog to stand still my Benji was off a friend who had to rehome due to know longer having the time for him he used to go to the groomers from being a puppy she said he had always been the same . My groomer is mobile has a van and parks rite outside my house i can see everything she does to him she's great with him and he always looks great when she's finished .I just have him shaved off with the pom left on i find it easy to manage this way for a while anyway .then i do my own bathing i also get my colognes off her for after the bath as they are cheaper and smell lovely esp the baby powder just something about it lol . i use my groomer by her reputation i always think word of mouth is one of the best ways she's lovely and always will to give advice and never rushes her work .


----------



## Bellasophia (29 April 2015)

Don't use the coconut oil on poodle wool as it may promote matting.
It is good for short haired coats but not poodle wool.
Stick to conditioner...I like Pantene silk.
My dog is another who does not bat an eye on the table...he's been on a table since he was a pup and knows he won't be hurt ,and seems to enjoy the attention.


----------



## sandi_84 (29 April 2015)

Could someone post a picture of a slicker brush please? Had a look online but could only find pictures with multiple brushes and no way of identifying one from the other - for someone who has only ever had short coated dogs and a stiff pin brush anyway 

My MIL's spaniel X poodle absolutely hates being brushed too and her coat is so soft and curly (she feels like a brand new teddy bear, great for cuddles! ) it has to be done every day or it matts. The poor little thing has gotten herself caught on bushes twice and had to be rescued  She seems to have a magnetic attraction to anything that will get properly stuck in her fluff! MIL has her professionally groomed and clipped short regularly because of this but would like to be able to get her more comfortable with her daily brushing.


----------



## Bellasophia (29 April 2015)

http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/basic_grooming_equipment.htm
The slickers are the two rectangular brushes in the picture...they have the tiny metal spikes pins...the other brushes there are pin brushes that get used on the ears and tail..the breeders site posted is a nice site,ignore the show coats and take the bits that work for you and your dog...


----------



## sandi_84 (29 April 2015)

Thank you


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 April 2015)

suey 61 said:



			Hi you must be one of the lucky ones for your dog to stand still my Benji was off a friend who had to rehome due to know longer having the time for him he used to go to the groomers from being a puppy she said he had always been the same . My groomer is mobile has a van and parks rite outside my house i can see everything she does to him she's great with him and he always looks great when she's finished .I just have him shaved off with the pom left on i find it easy to manage this way for a while anyway .then i do my own bathing i also get my colognes off her for after the bath as they are cheaper and smell lovely esp the baby powder just something about it lol . i use my groomer by her reputation i always think word of mouth is one of the best ways she's lovely and always will to give advice and never rushes her work .
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call it luck - I call it training 

They have been on a table several times a week since they were tiny.  I treat them on the table, reassure them when they're doing right and ignore when they're doing what I don't want.  I teach all my puppy clients to do this as well. I can't emphasise how important early training is for puppies to get started as soon as they're old enough to get their vaccnations.  

Dogs which get regular frequent grooms are happier when being groomed.  Dogs which get done infrequently think they're being punished.


----------



## suey 61 (29 April 2015)

Benji was rehomed but his previous own did groom him and has been used to the groomers since he was a pup . I have always used the table to groom him on find it alot better esp when they are small im going shopping friday and will get some of that conditioner you reccomended me to try see how it goes with that lol finger crossed he might stand while i groom him thanks for all your advice .


----------

